# إلي كل مهندسي المناجم .أريد صورة أو مخطط يوضح تفصيلا الفتحات المنجمية



## أكرم كيلاني (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو من الأخوة مهندسي المناجم طلب بسيط 
وهو أني أريد صورة أو مخطط يوضح تفصيلا الفتحات المنجمية 

ضروري 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ اكرم 

أرجو التوضيح اكثر مثلا - 

shaft - decline -incline .......................


----------



## alshangiti (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفتحات المنجمية*

ملرفق كروكى يبين الفتحات المنجمية


وشكرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 نوفمبر 2007)

alshangiti قال:


> ملرفق كروكى يبين الفتحات المنجمية
> 
> 
> وشكرا



ألف مليون شكر 
أخي الكريم ها ما كنت أريده بالتحديد
أرجو إن كان لديك أي شئ عن هذا الموضوع 
أن تمدني به 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*Adit* - A nearly horizontal passage from the surface by which a mine is entered and dewatered. A blind horizontal opening into a mountain, with only one entrance.
*Drift* - A horizontal passage underground. A drift follows the vein, as distinguished from a crosscut that intersects it, or a level or gallery, which may do either. 
*Drift mine* – An underground coal mine in which the entry or access is above water level and generally on the slope of a hill, driven horizontally into a coal seam
*Raise* - A secondary or tertiary inclined opening, vertical or near-vertical opening driven upward form a level to connect with the level above, or to explore the ground for a limited distance above one level.
*Ramp* - A secondary or tertiary inclined opening, driven to connect levels, usually driven in a downward direction, and used for haulage
*Shaft* - A primary vertical or non-vertical opening through mine strata used for ventilation or drainage and/or for hoisting of personnel or materials; connects the surface with underground workings.
*Shaft mine* – An underground mine in which the main entry or access is by means of a vertical shaft.


----------

